# To be continued......



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Shot these three Honkers this afternoon after church and like some of you guys got lucky that one was banded.
I will call in tomorrow and give you the results of the band. It looks like it should be a good one with some really good wear patterns in it.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

shaner said:


> Shot these three Honkers this afternoon after church and like some of you guys got lucky that one was banded.
> I will call in tomorrow and give you the guy's the results of the band. It looks like it should be a good one with some really good wear patterns in it.


First hunting after church? Shame on you!

Second pics or it didn't happen

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

[/quote]First hunting after church? Shame on you!

Second pics or it didn't happen

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Hey, hey.... take it easy on him! ? He did put the lord first! Then the geese.

There have been many of times I went out and smashed a limit of Greenheads and made it back to teach my lessons in young men's.. see, and I'll probably burn for it because I did that before church.
Now I'm in EQ and we have those awful early meetings...so I can't do the early morning mallard dash.... uhg

Probably why he got the band too!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

First hunting after church? Shame on you!

Second pics or it didn't happen

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Hey, hey.... take it easy on him! ? He did put the lord first! Then the geese.

There have been many of times I went out and smashed a limit of Greenheads and made it back to teach my lessons in young men's.. see, and I'll probably burn for it because I did that before church.
Now I'm in EQ and we have those awful early meetings...so I can't do the early morning mallard dash.... uhg

Probably why he got the band too![/QUOTE]I'm just saying he has it backwards.

This morning like I did was a perfect example, triple on honkers by 7:30 then back to the house to clean up and go about normal business for the day.

Of course we're on the 1 pm session now so it works well for me

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

hamernhonkers said:


> First hunting after church? Shame on you!
> 
> Second pics or it didn't happen
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hey, hey.... take it easy on him! ? He did put the lord first! Then the geese.

There have been many of times I went out and smashed a limit of Greenheads and made it back to teach my lessons in young men's.. see, and I'll probably burn for it because I did that before church.
Now I'm in EQ and we have those awful early meetings...so I can't do the early morning mallard dash.... uhg

Probably why he got the band too![/QUOTE]I'm just saying he has it backwards.

This morning like I did was a perfect example, triple on honkers by 7:30 then back to the house to clean up and go about normal business for the day.

Of course we're on the 1 pm session now so it works well for me

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Yeah, that's the only way I made that happen was being on the 1pm.. now, I'm on a 10am block (which I hate) because we're the only ward that meets in our building so we pick our own time. So now I have to pick, sin or salvation... well, church is for sinners..... so..


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Shaner we need pictures!!


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Sorry guys, I forgot to add the pic.
Not my oldest band but one to cherish none the less:
Honker was at least 2 years old when banded in 2008 at Promontory Point.
Best part was how I got him. I only have my right hand so shooting right out of my layout can be tough. Anyways, a flock skirted me about 4 pm tonight so I went ahead and took the last bird of the flock when I knew they had no intention of landing. It was my tough side and I hit the bird behind. I kept my eyes on him and about 500 yrds out he just quits flying and comes crashing down. I grabbed my binoculars and hightailed it over. I found him dead and started back to my hide.
I had barely got back to my layout and was stashing the bird when I heard birds. A pair was on me so fast I only had time to lay down next to my blind. It was a pair headed straight in. I let them get to 25 yards and took them. It was perfect, two shots fired and two birds ate mud. One of the pair was the bird banded in '08.
I stayed till closing but no other birds cooperated.
It takes me about 45 minutes to pack up and sled my gear back to my vehicle. I love that time in the marsh and quite often just sit on the shore listening and watching birds against the dark skies. It never ceases to amaze me that no matter how slow the day is that 20 minutes after closing the place is filled with waterfowl.
Thanks for listening to me ramble and good luck to you all for a strong finish.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

That's awesome Shaner. Sounds like it was a great afternoon! With a cool old band to boot. Nice job

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on the band. im beating it a locale goose.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

@Dkhntrdustin,
Promontory Point is local, it is an area west of the BRBR. You access the area by traveling west through Corinne, through Public Shooting Grounds, then south to the Promontory Point peninsula of the Great Salt Lake. 
It is a cool area to visit.

On a side note, good thing I called BandReport yesterday. The Fed shutdown includes me not getting my CofA for awhile.....


----------



## 7summits (Nov 28, 2017)

shaner said:


> @Dkhntrdustin,
> Promontory Point is local, it is an area west of the BRBR. You access the area by traveling west through Corinne, through Public Shooting Grounds, then south to the Promontory Point peninsula of the Great Salt Lake.
> It is a cool area to visit.
> 
> On a side note, good thing I called BandReport yesterday. The Fed shutdown includes me not getting my CofA for awhile.....


Just an FYI, you can go to the Bird Banding Laboratory website and download your cert in less than 5 minutes. Make sure that you save it as a pdf.

https://www.pwrc.usgs.gov/bbl/bblretrv/CofA_request.cfm


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

7summits said:


> Just an FYI, you can go to the Bird Banding Laboratory website and download your cert in less than 5 minutes. Make sure that you save it as a pdf.
> 
> https://www.pwrc.usgs.gov/bbl/bblretrv/CofA_request.cfm


I'm still trying to figure out how my 20 year old goose that was banded in 1996 and shot in 2016 has Rich Hansen as the bander......:-? He would have been a teenager....I believe Tom Aldrich was the permit holder at that time.....


----------

